# What color Is my Betta, and is he show quality



## AllBettasRule13 (Jun 26, 2015)

I got him from pet store months ago, he is a double tail


----------



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

He looks like a koi betta to me. Here's some standards on betta's being entered in shows

IBC is super picky as far as I understand.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

He's a marble. With no splotchy markings to be considered Koi, he falls into the wide category of Marble


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Marble bettas are fun! I have one: He started off cellophane with black spots... Now he is blue and red! I wonder how much your fish will change!


----------



## AllBettasRule13 (Jun 26, 2015)

Do they really change? That's cool


----------



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

AllBettasRule13 said:


> Do they really change? That's cool


Lots of betta's will change color and marble throughout their life. You will see in a lot in opaque white or platinum bettas on stuff like aquabid. They look incredibly white then after owning them for a while they can change color completely because they carry the marble gene. here's a short video timelapse of a betta marbling out


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

This is my fish, Pi, when I got him.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

And now:


----------



## 123Rascal123 (Jan 28, 2015)

@BettaBoy11 what a change!! he is gorgeous!


----------

